# Genuine Bluebonnet Pen



## TurnTex (Mar 25, 2012)

Alton suggested I post a picture of the Genuine Bluebonnet Pen that I make so here is a picture! BTW, I do sell Bluebonnet pen blanks when mother nature allows! The past couple of years we have been in such a drought here in Central Texas that there has not been any Bluebonnets. Fortunately, this year we had some good rain and they are plentiful. I have been picking Bluebonnets like crazy! I have picked 40 pounds of them in the last couple of weeks. Don't worry, they were all picked from my own property and I am careful to not remove the seed from the stem so they can reproduce. Also, contrary to popular belief, it is not illegal to pick Bluebonnets in Texas!

[attachment=3403]

[attachment=3404]


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 25, 2012)

That's really impressive!:clapping:

Thanks for sharing!

I'll get around to turning pens here soon, and I'll hit you up for one of those!



> ...it is not illegal to pick Bluebonnets in Texas!



Yeah, but can you smoke 'em..?:wacko1:

p


----------

